# 1911 in 9mm?



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am new to handguns and have very quickly taken to the 1911 style. I am currently looking at purchasing a 9mm for my first gun with hopefully a .45acp a little later (a lot later if my wife finds out). My question is do they make 1911 style guns in 9mm? All that I have seen seem to be .45s. I would really like to get one of these now if possible in a 9mm, but only if they make it and if its affordable for me. I have seen that prices for these guns are usually pretty pricey. Hopefully someone here knows of something that fits what I'm looking for. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Kimber and Springfield both make a 1911 9mm but they do cost a buck or two. Here's some links if they work. Good luck.
http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=24
http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/compactprocarry/


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are both beautiful guns. I am especially fond of the Kimber handguns. Thanks very much for the help. Would you happen to know the approximate price for these?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think MSRP is over a grand for either one. About $1200 to be more frank about it. I think they may turn up at the gun shows for around $900. I really haven't been watching them that close. Good luck and I hope you can get one.


----------



## masterbbq (Feb 28, 2007)

*Kimber 1911's in 9mm*

These are the 1911's that Kimber makes with a 9mm option:

Custom Stainless Target II
Pro Carry II
Tactical Pro II
Ultra Aegis II
Pro Aegis II
Custom Aegis II

Good luck in your search. Try www.whittakerguns.com They don't list prices online, but give them a call. They might have what you wantin stock. I think Buds Gun Shop has a few of these in stock right now also.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Jblaze725 I just read in the American Rifleman that the Springfield EMP MSRP is $1,169. So I say if you can find one at a show it will be about $900. The gun shops will keep their prices up closer to the MSRP.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats a little more than I wanted to spend on a first gun, but not a bad price considering. I kinda have to ease my wife into the whole multiple guns thing. As of right now this first gun I'm getting is a major accomplishment for me. Once shes used to that one then I can start with the excess.


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't get the new Kimber Custom Aegis II 9mm:









I can kind of understand the bobbed hammer on the 3" barrel Aegis, but why on the 5"? 

I don't like the Springfield or Kimber Target II because they are only available in Stainless. I do own the Springfield EMP and it is a great small concealable 1911. But the smallness and short barrel are a handicap for IDPA.

I gave up and just ordered a Les Baer Premier II in 9mm 










Should be delivered sometime in June maybe :smt083

Regards,
James


----------

